# AT LAST!!



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Some of you may Know i have been building my car for the last 18 months or so!
well here's some pics and spec's
R34 NUR spec engine
tomie rods
tomie 87mm pistons
ati crank damper 
ported head and maifolds
tomie pro cams
trust sump and pump
os giken triple plate clutch
2530's
tomie expreme manifolds
trust turbo back down pipes
Hks hi power silent
trust intake
greedy rad
ARC swearll pot
PPG 6 speed dog gearbox
single piece prop
2 way diff
tien flex shocks and edfc
ikeya formula suspension (full)
grex 6 pots & 4 pots
volk ce28's 18x10.5 et18
carbon bonnet,boot,front spliter
stack dash
power fc D-jetro
bride zeta 111 seats 
schroth 6 point belts
6 point cage 
rips fuel setup (3 pumps)
-6 fuel lines
ABS removed and brake balance fitted
plus a load of other bits!!!!!

Can any body load these pics as i don't know how?


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm in love with your engine bay man....:thumbsup:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

ooooh that looks sweet, more pics of the engine bay please :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

that looks stunning & great spec :smokin:


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW! Very nice.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great work fella , you must be well chuffed after all the work!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I love your car m8.
its so beautiful.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Actually, i prefer the red car you have Andy....:chuckle: :chuckle: 
Seriously, looks great Andy. Can't wait to see this finally. I think my projects going to take about 18 months too.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

AWESOME! :smokin: 

18 months is a loooooong wait but well worth it when you look at your car :bowdown1:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

don't diss the red bin she's a classic:chuckle: 
cheers for all you coments


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

This porn is not work safe!!!!  I just screamed "Oh sh!T" in my office! haha


----------



## import madness (Jun 2, 2007)

hey is it the jun front lip on it????
where did you found it????:runaway:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very very nice ... 
How are you finding the brakes? ...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Beautiful, love the wheels, think they make the car. Well done Andy...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

NSFW these images!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice cars.... love it


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Overall that is a really impressive package.
Lines of the car have not been ruined, colour/wheels compliment each other so well.
I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

You avatar doesn't do your car justice ! .. awesome looking machine.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Stunning.....................I asume it's worth the wait?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Andy, good to see it at long last


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

wow, that's one stunning R32, love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome work mate, bet your really pleased with her.

James.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

cool R32 mate

just keep up


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

good wheels
INLOVED IN ENGINE BAY


----------



## CliveJ (Sep 9, 2005)

So the wheels turned up then... Hopefully all 4 undamaged!?
That is one hell of a 32. The engine spec and appearance is truly awesome.
Well done - can't wait to see it at the Robin Hood or somewhere v.soon!
Clive.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Clive, and the rest, are right, that is one hell of a trick 32!!! :smokin: :smokin:

Dare I say it, 'the ultimate 32' ??????

Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Yum yum! I like it, I like it a lot!

I have all the bits for mine and I'm slowly putting it all together. May even finish it this year - only 2 years since the engine came out! Spec will be pretty massive. It may even turn out almost as nice as yours.

After all that wait don't go selling her like half the owners on here seem to be doing these days. That's a keeper!


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

nice mate, about time 

so what was the story with that damaged rim??


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

The box was damaged but all was good inside:smokin: 
cheers for all the coments!
just running every thing in now:squintdan its been a long wait and financial devastation but worth every penny 
and the brakes are getting a lot better the more they bed in!


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

well you've beat me back on the road mate


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

a couple more pics!
Alan hows yours coming on?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its great to see another Nur engine:smokin: 
Only one little moan if i dare, lose the HKS oil cap and get a Nismo one, pink dont like right on that engine.
Im sure your going to love it though:bowdown1:
And the interior is stunning, love it to bits.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

was it hard to fit?
and does it use the same wiring harness?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i take it you mean the stack? yes it was an arss as they sent me the wrong manuel (hcr32) not a bnr32 but i think it was worth it! it does'nt have a boost or fuel preasure facility which is a bit disappointing!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

okay,
my engine is broken now and Im getting R34GTR engine and 6spd gearbox.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful R32. I love the interior trim. nice job.


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

had to change bodyshops mate, only a week away now, WILL be at kent meet


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

stunning :thumbsup: I love the spec´s!

What have you done to get that look on the interior?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

trimmed in Alcantara!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks great  I see you got the HKS earth ground kit, looks good but 80£ i could build you 3 sets for that price  But it looks good no doubt about that.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Looks awesome mate!!!!!!!

U about this sat?

Rob


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

That looks fantastic mate. 

As others have mentioned the wheels finish it off perfectly, you must be over the moon. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

Thats one of the nicest R32's I've seen, I hope I can get mine up to that sort of standard one day 

I bet you're glad to finally get it on the road after 18 months of work!


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

ANDY H said:


> trimmed in Alcantara!


I was just about to quess that it was flocked(don´t know if it´s called that in english?) because all of the detailing,glad I did´nt  



[email protected] said:


> Thats one of the nicest R32's I've seen, I hope I can get mine up to that sort of standard one day


I agree. It´s my new "benchmark" :thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

That is one awesome BNR32 you've got there mate - Respect 

It must have cost you a bloody fortune to get it to that level of spec :smokin:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Simply stunning....
One of the very best looking R32's I've seen in a looong time:bowdown1:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

cheers for all the kind coments!
im well pleased with the results and im pleased you all approve


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

where did you get the gauge cluster?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great looking car Andy, you might need to update the spec list :bowdown1: 
Look forward to lining up against you on the start grid.

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

looking ACE mate,

where did you get the dash done and how much was it ?? 

looks mint recovered - much more modern look inside and i like it a LOT


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Stunning mate !!! 

One of the nicest built r32's ive seen !!!! :bowdown1: 

Class detail !


----------



## redsunracing (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow,Wow,Wow!!!!!!!! Nice Man!!!!!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Awesome Awesome Awesome Loved your car since I saw it at bromley mate, such a well tuned and designed example. This is what I aspire to ! Gonna have to shoot over your way after work one evening when you've got it at work with you to see it in the flesh again and possibly get taken for a spin ?


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

*The NUTS!*

Best looking grey R32 i have seen, & mine is grey!!! :bawling:


----------



## Pez301 (May 29, 2007)

very nice r32, can we see more picture of the interior, this alcantra look fantastic


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

well done man, you read my mind with that interior!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I did take some pics and videos of Andy´s GTR at TOTB last year...
This is one of my favorite GTR´s


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

ill get some more up dated pics and specs soon!!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Stunning car! more pics please


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

don't go digging this thread up!:bawling: it makes me start thinking!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Have you sold her Andy?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

no due to other projects which need funding! im braking her!:bawling:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

No way! One of my favourite 32's  

Did you not try and sell the car complete?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

with over £55000 in it ! i dont think ill get that much back!
shes worth more in bits! 
a real shame.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear your breaking it mate !!!!! Awesome 32 , unreal spec.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

catch tank pics are on page 1 and 3


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn thats a good looking vehicle. Those brakes look insane.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Long time coming on this one. Car looks "suberashi" Andy!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*32*

Is it for sale???

Regards

Luke


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

isnt he breaking it?


----------

